# Survivor: Cook Islands 9/14/06 "I can forgive her..."



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

OK, I'm not typing that whole title in. 

Survivor's back, and divided along ethnic lines. I still love this show despite the "it's been done before" feeling. 

Any early favorites?


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Great episode! It should be a fun season.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

very well done ep...the people seem to be really nice and will provide a lot of entertainment... 

she should have broken up the two-girl alliance...if the African Americans go to tribal council again, the two girls will not vote out the last remaining male...that was a bad choice...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Why, oh why, is a show that screams for hi-def isn't? If they feel that they rather bring SD cameras to an island at least shoot in widescreen (even I shoot in 16:9 with my consumer Canon camcorder). I bet the show would look a 100 times better upconverted from broadcast quality SD cams. And I won't have to stretch the screen, and I hate stretching!! Whew, thanks that felt good. Oh yeah it was a good episode.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Probst just can't help interfering in a challenge by reminding a teamm that they forgot to do part of a challenge.


----------



## Clarkey (Dec 29, 2004)

I hope the show gets better as the season progresses -- or is that regresses -- because this year's debut was rather uneventful.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I've only watched the 1st season from start to finish, I have seen all other seasons at least the 1st episode. That said, I think I will keep watching.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Dunno if we need to spoilerize this stuff...



Spoiler



Obviously the white and Hispanic teams weren't going to TC... we barely saw them. 

I really thought that the 4 of them (the two pairs) would gang up and take out the floater. That would have been the guys' best strategy.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Ok if you are going to try out for one of these shows why wouldn't you practice making fire?

You could tell from the air time who was going to TC!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Joeg180 said:


> Ok if you are going to try out for one of these shows why wouldn't you practice making fire?
> 
> You could tell from the air time who was going to TC!


well, it only took 9 posts before the obligatory comment about the fire! 

you can ALWAYS tell who's going to TC...heck, you can pretty much always tell who will get voted out!


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Joeg180 said:


> Ok if you are going to try out for one of these shows why wouldn't you practice making fire?


I think from the time they're told that they're one of the finalists (including being subs) to the going to the island is very short.

So can we start some un-PC stereotypes and generalizations (for fun, of course)?

- African-Americans don't like to be told what to do
- Asian-Americans are good at puzzles
- Caucasians steal to keep the minorities down
- I can't think of any for the Latinos


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice first episode. I liked the scramble on the boat for supplies. I have to think that the lost chickens will come back to haunt Flika at some point.

It was interesting to me that, even with the tribes divided by ethnicity, Survivor still comes back to gender politics. I agree with the earlier poster - swing-vote chick completely blew her power position by defaulting to gender politics instead of breaking up the buddies and neutralizing the gender factor.


----------



## Werd2406 (Jun 9, 2006)

Not really because if she wouldve broken up the girls, the two guys would gang up against her and it would be boy vs. girls....now its girls vs. boy/girl (if she decides to go that route) She was pretty much in a so-so decision any way she went.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Joeg180 said:


> Ok if you are going to try out for one of these shows why wouldn't you practice making fire?
> 
> You could tell from the air time who was going to TC!


Try out? From what I've read, 17 of the 20 were recruited.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Werd2406 said:


> Not really because if she wouldve broken up the girls, the two guys would gang up against her and it would be boy vs. girls....now its girls vs. boy/girl (if she decides to go that route) She was pretty much in a so-so decision any way she went.


Except that her tribe is now in a very vulnerable position. They're down one person compared to the others, they're the only team without fire, and if any of the challenges are physical, they only have one male. I think she made a very bad choice.

So does anyone think they'll just merge in the next episode like they did last time when they started with four tribes, or will they stick with the "social experiment" a little longer this time?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Yeah, despite being a bit out of shape, that guy may have had more upper body strength than several of them put together. This is one of those cardinal rules of Survivor: before the merge get rid of the mentally strong, after the merge get rid of the physically strong. After all these seasons why don't any of them get it?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I really liked the Jessica girl - the one that that made the mistake of letting out the chickens. She made me LOL when she yelled, "We're the Whities!! Yay!". Also liked when she was describing the rest of the team... "we have a jock, and a sority-type girl, and a study girl, and me... I'm the Alternative choice".


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Joeg180 said:


> Ok if you are going to try out for one of these shows why wouldn't you practice making fire?


Because they gave fire to everyone within 3 days anyway.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Werd2406 said:


> Not really because if she wouldve broken up the girls, the two guys would gang up against her and it would be boy vs. girls....now its girls vs. boy/girl (if she decides to go that route) She was pretty much in a so-so decision any way she went.


not really to your not really! 

if she aligns herself with the boys, it's three against two, then three against 1...I guess the 1 can come back and convince the boys to keep her instead...

but now that she is aligned with the two girls, who will not vote out each other, the next TC will be a decision for those 2 girls: do we keep the strong man or the weak woman? with this decision, she is next to be voted out...had she voted out one of the two girls, she would have been in a much better position (still vulnerable, but not automatically out)...


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

I love how the voted off black guy (seku ?) threatened the women by saying that if he was gone, you better keep that fire going, because none of you can start it without me ..

... yet he never actually got around to building a fire.

I dub the guy on the asian team "Mr. Miagi" ... because I can say without a doubt I want him to win _right now_


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

RoundBoy said:


> I dub the guy on the asian team "Mr. Miagi" ... because I can say without a doubt I want him to win _right now_


You talking about Cao Boi? What a name!

I like the guy, but he's a ******** artist. He talks about surviving the Vietnam war and while I don't want to belittle what he went through, he couldn't have been more than a little boy when he left. For the most part, he's as American as any of the 2nd gen Asians.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I thought in previous versions of Survivor, they didn't just give them fire, they made them win it. I remember a tribal council where Jeff wouldn't let a team take their torches back, since they hadn't earned fire yet.

Anyone have the full text of the clue?

I thought it was odd that Jeff told the caucasian team that they didn't bring their pieces. I thought he would let them light their fire, and then tell them they missed something, but not tell them what it was.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Wasn't it in HD last year? I was disappointed to see it wasn't HD last night 

My crappy FiOS DVR missed the first 15 minutes of the show (long story, but it involves a design flaw in the buffer design). Can anyone summarize for me what the drop-off was like, and how the chickens were distributed/stolen?

I've never had "bad wind" come out of my forehead before. No wonder it left a mark!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Why, oh why, is a show that screams for hi-def isn't? If they feel that they rather bring SD cameras to an island at least shoot in widescreen (even I shoot in 16:9 with my consumer Canon camcorder). I bet the show would look a 100 times better upconverted from broadcast quality SD cams. And I won't have to stretch the screen, and I hate stretching!! Whew, thanks that felt good. Oh yeah it was a good episode.


you should have OTA and watch in SD with bars...10X better than directvs locals

No not in HD last year

I also think it's BS that jeff helps any team. However he has set precident and must continue I guess. I think it would be a LOT more tense for us a home if they missed something and he waited until the end to tell them. But I dont know what pulls in ratings, they do.

EI looks worse than ever..bet it even floods at high tide.

It seems like these people are being babied. Had rafts to go to the island. Had chickens, etc. What happened to literally nothing? Is this going to turn into club med? What's next, insert precut board 1 into notch 2 for the shelter (home depot sponsor of course)

It's a show where if you like it, you are gonna watch it no matter what. The got us


----------



## mikieminnow (Mar 16, 2004)

Jeeters said:


> I really liked the Jessica girl - the one that that made the mistake of letting out the chickens. She made me LOL when she yelled, "We're the Whities!! Yay!". Also liked when she was describing the rest of the team... "we have a jock, and a sority-type girl, and a study girl, and me... I'm the Alternative choice".


Made me think of Bubbles on 'The Wire'.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

jradosh said:


> Wasn't it in HD last year? I was disappointed to see it wasn't HD last night
> 
> My crappy FiOS DVR missed the first 15 minutes of the show (long story, but it involves a design flaw in the buffer design). Can anyone summarize for me what the drop-off was like, and how the chickens were distributed/stolen?
> 
> I've never had "bad wind" come out of my forehead before. No wonder it left a mark!


Check your PM.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I will say I was surprised that they seem to be keeping the 4 tribe division for a while with all of them having an island. I thought there would be a quick mixup.

This is the most buff set of survivors ever. One of the asian guys looked like if you hit him with a baseball bat, it would break the bat.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Good episode. I like that they brough back the Exile Island idea. Mark Burnett must have been bummed that Gary never used it last season and wanted to give it a try again. I like that the Exile Island seems much smaller and more barren than last year.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I thought it was interesting that they had the losing tribe pick a member of a winning tribe to go to Exile Island. Didn't last year, the losing tribe have to lose someone to Exile Island? This could help keep one tribe from becoming to dominate.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> I thought it was odd that Jeff told the caucasian team that they didn't bring their pieces. I thought he would let them light their fire, and then tell them they missed something, but not tell them what it was.


Yeah, the white host helps the white team and the black team loses. Talk about setting yourself up for outrage (i.e. publicity) from various members of the media.


----------



## gaj1967 (Sep 14, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Yeah, the white host helps the white team and the black team loses. Talk about setting yourself up for outrage (i.e. publicity) from various members of the media.


During the challenge he was telling the tribes when they could go to the next step so it sounds OK to me for him to tell the Cracker, errr white, tribe that they can't climb the ladder because they forgot the puzzle pieces.

Overall I think the Asian-American tribe can do the best with Cao Boi's experience. I t hink he isn't the same as the other Asians since his parents would be 'straight out of Nam' while the others parents are more Americanized and diluted. I've known people like this and know what they can do.

Gil


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Jeez, when I heard there was going to be a Latino team, I was thinking Puerto Ricans, Mexicans, and Cubans jibber-jabberin' away. This team is not all *that* different from the whites (from what little we've seen so far.)


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Since they started with 20, there will have to be at least a couple "double elimination" episodes where more than one team goes to Tribal Council.

Any bets on how long the division by buzzword teams structure will last? I'm thinking they shuffle into 2 teams in week 3 or 4.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

macquariumguy said:


> You talking about Cao Boi? What a name!
> 
> I like the guy, but he's a ******** artist. He talks about surviving the Vietnam war and while I don't want to belittle what he went through, he couldn't have been more than a little boy when he left. For the most part, he's as American as any of the 2nd gen Asians.


actually it would be worse going through a war like that as a child as opposed to an adult who is emotionally mature to better handle such things...

a friend of mine escaped while only 8 years old...some of the stories he told me makes me wonder how he can ever sleep (picture running away from a massacre and getting your foot stuck in someone's chest cavity as bullets fly by your head)...

and that was a tame story...so no, please don't belittle what he went through...


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

gaj1967 said:


> During the challenge he was telling the tribes when they could go to the next step so it sounds OK to me for him to tell the Cracker, errr white, tribe that they can't climb the ladder because they forgot the puzzle pieces.
> Gil


At the risk of being taken too seriously on the racial aspect of it, it seemed a little different than that. Maybe I need to watch again, but saying that the teams can go to the next step was sorta like play-by-play, e.g. nobody would have needed to be reminded that they had to finish putting the boat together in order to start rowing. But they didn't really NEED those NSEW pieces to be able to climb the ladder. He could have made it their responsibility to remember, just as the other tribes did.

I thought it was a ridiculous observation by the heavy metal guy that the Latinos would have an advantage because they're used to island climates/settings, basically implying that such acclimation is inherited. Maybe I missed it, but I didn't get the impression that any of them were even born in such places, let alone spent a significant portion of their lives there.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

macquariumguy said:


> Since they started with 20, there will have to be at least a couple "double elimination" episodes where more than one team goes to Tribal Council.


Or perhaps an "ethnic cleansing" episode where an entire tribe is eliminated in a challenge.


----------



## Kurthi (Sep 14, 2006)

Well MB did not disappoint. He managed to edit Seku as a lazy black man.

It happens every season


----------



## youbetcha (Nov 16, 2001)

Jeff _always_ tells them when they've screwed up. It drives me crazy! Let them figure it out for themselves, I say, but he just can't seem to help himself. So what he did last night is NOT a new thing.

Way to pick someone for Exile island!  I laughed when the two guys got together to decide and the gals just stood there plus their choice was pretty lame.

Katy


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

youbetcha said:


> Way to pick someone for Exile island!  I laughed when the two guys got together to decide and the gals just stood there plus their choice was pretty lame.


I'm glad Jeff called them on that. The women had a pretty weak response to it though. 



Kurthi said:


> Well MB did not disappoint. He managed to edit Seku as a lazy black man.


Is it possible that he actually _was_ a bit lazy?

My memory isn't that good, but what other black men were edited to appear lazy?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Kurthi said:


> Well MB did not disappoint. He managed to edit Seku as a lazy black man.
> 
> It happens every season


I doubt that anything would create more of an appearance of laziness than quitting, which one of the black men (Osten, Pearl Islands) did a few seasons back. Are you suggesting that he only appeared to quit because they "edited" it that way?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Overall it was an ok episode and I'm not sure I like this ethnic seperation thing yet, especially since some of it kind of played out really stereotypical (lazy black guy, ghetto comment by black team, asians "smarter" i.e. doing puzzle quicker, etc.) Random thoughts:

Why should LOSING team be rewarded by sending someone from the winning teams to Exile Island?

Did they actually recruit these folks rather than have them come in and audition as someone said in this thread? I know there have always been a fair share of out of work actors on these things, but I have heard that 13 of the 20 are from L.A.? Does the average person still have a chance to be on these shows? And if they have been recruited or are actors, what's the point of giving prize money to people asked to be on the show (All-Stars is different)? 

Any bets that Cao Boi's name is made up? And I hope there's a back story as to why he wears the Star of David around his neck. Were one of his parents a U.S. soldier stationed in VN?


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Jeez, when I heard there was going to be a Latino team, I was thinking Puerto Ricans, Mexicans, and Cubans jibber-jabberin' away. This team is not all *that* different from the whites (from what little we've seen so far.)


 Where you expecting them all to be wearing sombrero's and talking like Speedy Gonzalez?


----------



## Trugoy (Jun 25, 2006)

The Flush said:


> Probst just can't help interfering in a challenge by reminding a teamm that they forgot to do part of a challenge.


I said the same thing while I was watching, he should have just let them continue.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Kurthi said:


> Well MB did not disappoint. He managed to edit Seku as a lazy black man.
> 
> It happens every season


He's been on Survivor before?


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

montag said:


> Where you expecting them all to be wearing sombrero's and talking like Speedy Gonzalez?


No, just like your average Orlando area hispanic that lives around me.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

I thought it was interesting how by day 2, you could tell who would be voted out of each tribe first if they went to TC...with the exception of the Latinos (who barely got any airtime), which made it obvious that they weren't going. 

African Americans: Se (the laziness "take a break" factor)

Causasions: Flicka (for letting out the chickens)

Asians: Caio (for being "different"...I agree that he comes off as a BS artist, I'm curious if he will prove that he's not before getting evicted. I was worried about the headache cure until I saw what he was doing, which is what I do to myself when I get a really bad one just 'cuz I figured it puts pressure, then release on the sinuses...and it does work! Of course, I don't leave an indicator on my forhead though, lol).

As for the recruiting, I read the same thing somewhere (or watched in an interview or something)...they didn't have enough diversity in the auditions, so went to places like MySpace.com to recruit. They said it was the most difficult casting they've had to do 'cuz they aren't used to having to go out and find people for the cast.
This should be an interesting season...so far no one stands out to me as a "dislike"...but I'm sure they're still on their best behavior, lol.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> You talking about Cao Boi? What a name!
> 
> I like the guy, but he's a ******** artist. He talks about surviving the Vietnam war and while I don't want to belittle what he went through, he couldn't have been more than a little boy when he left. For the most part, he's as American as any of the 2nd gen Asians.


Not at all. The US troops left Viet Nam in 1973, but the war continued until 1975 and the two countries weren't merged under the communists until 1976. His survivor bio says he is 42 and left Viet Nam as a war refugee in 1975 when he was 11. I think 11 is probably old enough to remember a few things about a civil war and leaving your country to a place where you are going to school with 6th graders and don't know the language. He's not nearly as american as the others.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> ...Why should LOSING team be rewarded by sending someone from the winning teams to Exile Island?
> 
> Did they actually recruit these folks rather than have them come in and audition as someone said in this thread? I know there have always been a fair share of out of work actors on these things, but I have heard that 13 of the 20 are from L.A.? Does the average person still have a chance to be on these shows? And if they have been recruited or are actors, what's the point of giving prize money to people asked to be on the show (All-Stars is different)?
> 
> Any bets that Cao Boi's name is made up? And I hope there's a back story as to why he wears the Star of David around his neck. Were one of his parents a U.S. soldier stationed in VN?


Good point, you think they'd at least exempt the 1st or 1st & 2nd place teams from being exiled. Although you could just look at it as a consolation prize sort of thing.

Evidently they did. Probst said in an interview that the reason the contestants have mostly been white (aside from the overall population itself) is just because of the applicant pool, which presumably was even more white than the population at large. If that's actually the case, then I guess they'd have to go out and recruit people to do a season like this, or just to get more minorities at all.

I wouldn't bet that it's completely made up, but maybe it wouldn't be pronounced just like "cowboy" in Vietnamese.

I noticed the Star of David, too. He could have converted, or maybe as a self-described free-spirit hippie type he likes to try out all sorts of spiritual beliefs. Or he just thought it looked really neato.

If he really was a "boat person" refugee then I would guess not about his parentage.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Werd2406 said:


> Not really because if she wouldve broken up the girls, the two guys would gang up against her and it would be boy vs. girls....now its girls vs. boy/girl (if she decides to go that route) She was pretty much in a so-so decision any way she went.


I think the guys used the wrong argument for why she should go with them, why not use the angle that every other team has at least 2 guys and it would put them at a disadvantage on physical challenges if they went down to 1 guy. If they lost 1 more challenge the girls would probably not keep her but the remaining guy.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> No, just like your average Orlando area hispanic that lives around me.


You need to get out more.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Any bets that Cao Boi's name is made up? And I hope there's a back story as to why he wears the Star of David around his neck. Were one of his parents a U.S. soldier stationed in VN?


Many Vietnamese names are VERY long, multi-syllabic names that non-Vietnamese find very difficult to pronounce. It's not unusual for Vietnamese who choose to keep their Vietnamese names in the U.S. to go by some shortened form of their names. I grew up with a friend who was an Amerasian refugee from Vietnam. He shortened his six or seven syllable name to just the first syllable - Hai (pronounced just like "high"). He also wore a Star of David around his neck. He was adopted by an American family that happened to be Jewish, so he was raised Jewish. I was even at his Bar Mitzvah  And it was always fun when we went to Jewish Community Center basketball tournaments - he's still the best point guard I've ever played with, and I've played with a couple of guys who rode the bench for NCAA D1 programs.


----------



## Rolf (Oct 11, 2003)

youbetcha said:


> Jeff _always_
> 
> Way to pick someone for Exile island!  I laughed when the two guys got together to decide and the gals just stood there plus their choice was pretty lame.
> 
> Katy


I guess those two guys didn't watch last season. With the chance of finding the immunity idol, going to Exile Island is a bonus, not a punishment. If you get to pick someone from another team to go to Exile Island, send somebody weak and stupid. Sending strong and smart people to exile is just begging for the hidden immunity idol to show up and ruin your game later on.


----------



## tetspa (Mar 17, 2005)

My random thoughts - 1) the odd girl out should have aligned herself with the 2 males and busted up the girl clique. 1 woman has a better chance teaming with men than with 2 other women (this is as per my wife who has told me that EVERY time there is a conflict or personnel problem at work it is women who are behind it - give men a TV and a keg of beer than they can work /get along with anybody).

2) Stereotypes abound: Asian team good with puzzles and agile; White team steals from the minorities; Blacks don't like to be bossed around and are weak when it comes to anything in the water; hispanics are physically superior but need leadership (can't get organized).

3) I suspect that the producers, believing this to be true, will tilt the challenges so that we don't see any 1 team get knocked out too early (i.e. 5 water challenges in a row, or 5 iq-type puzzles in a row, 5 physical challenges in a row, etc.) 

4) Now, devil's advocate time: what if, after 3 episodes, the same team has lost all 3 challenges and is down to 2 people? Will the producers, fearing a minority backlash/protest (assuming it is not the all-white time that is knocked out first), merge earlier than planned or do something to disrupt the pattern?


5) Finally, I am curious if one can predict who will lose and who will win by analyzing screen time of each contestant on the first few episodes. My gut feeling is that USUALLY the winner does not get much screen time in the first few episodes, while the kooky characters that are given a lot of time (cow boy) will be around for a while, but eventually get voted off.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

With Exile Isle being so tiny, you would think the idol would be a cinch to find.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

*Karma is a bizzle!*

 :up:


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

getreal said:


> With Exile Isle being so tiny, you would think the idol would be a cinch to find.


 The clue said something about a being "in line with a perfect grade" and "when the isle is lost from sight". The exiled guy only dealt with the first part, assumed that meant an "A+" and begun digging under the trees.

I'm thinking "grade" implies "slope", and he has to go somewhere where he can't see the other island(s) ...

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

It said "highest grade", which to me meant you go to the top of the slope and look for the spot where the southern isle (the one mentioned in the clue) is obscured.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

MitchO said:


> It said "highest grade", which to me meant you go to the top of the slope and look for the spot where the southern isle (the one mentioned in the clue) is obscured.


So we're in agreement about the clue then. Why couldn't the guy figure that out?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

drew2k said:


> The clue said something about a being "in line with a perfect grade" and "when the isle is lost from sight". The exiled guy only dealt with the first part, assumed that meant an "A+" and begun digging under the trees.
> 
> I'm thinking "grade" implies "slope", and he has to go somewhere where he can't see the other island(s) ...
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?


I believe it was specifically the _southern_ isle.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

macquariumguy said:


> You talking about Cao Boi? What a name!
> 
> I like the guy, but he's a ******** artist. He talks about surviving the Vietnam war and while I don't want to belittle what he went through, he couldn't have been more than a little boy when he left. For the most part, he's as American as any of the 2nd gen Asians.


My best friend in college was 12 when he came here from Nam. His father was delayed, and couldn't get to the rendevous point, so his family had to leave without him. For years they thought he was dead. On the boat, they got fired upon, so my friend, all of 12, picks up a rifle and starts firing back.

When they got to the refugee camp in the Phillipines, his family got separated: mom, grandma, little brothers and sisters. There were thousands upon thousands there, and my friend went three days without eating: he stood at each food line all day long until he rounded up his whole family.

My friend is smart, gutsy, courageous and kind. Don't dismiss Cowboy: you never know what he's actually seen.

Oh, and is it me, or did they pick minorities with little or no accents at all. Those black women are not speaking ebonics at all, and I can't hear much of an accent from the Latino team either.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought the same about the clue as well regarding grade being the lay of the land.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

drew2k said:


> So we're in agreement about the clue then. Why couldn't the guy figure that out?


I agree as well...it seems all about slope/horizon, not school grades...


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Why should LOSING team be rewarded by sending someone from the winning teams to Exile Island?


It's both a reward AND a punishment. Unless you think there's no negative at all to being told to exile a person who may very likely be in your tribe someday after a future merge.

It's a situation somewhat similar to challenges where the reward is some overnight trip to a resort or something.... Yeah, the winner gets to bring some company along (whether they want to not). And the winner has to worry about 'offending' the people they *don't* pick. And they also have to worry about the choice they make being perceived as the result of an alliance with the chosen person, whether true or false.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

maybe EI got to him already that he didnt know what some of us already figured out. I would have had no inking even that it made a letter A


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Except that her tribe is now in a very vulnerable position. They're down one person compared to the others, they're the only team without fire, and if any of the challenges are physical, they only have one male. I think she made a very bad choice.


Just to pick a nit, Jeff Probst gave them flint after tribal council. Not that they would have known that was coming before they voted.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

jradosh said:


> My memory isn't that good, but what other black men were edited to appear lazy?


He is right, pretty much *all* black men on survivor come out as looking lazy. They do it by showing other contestants constantly complain about their laziness, as they cut away at images of them napping or just sitting around... Just like they did it last night!

First couple of seasons I though that they just got unlucky with selection of the contestants, now, I am thinking that this might be something that they are doing on purpose. Lets put this way, they are definitely not hiding it.

Also, I thought that it was Jeffs job to instruct teams when they were ready to move onto the next step. So I saw no problem with what he said.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Wonder why the Black and white teams had 3 women and the other 2 team's had 3 men, dosen't seem too fair.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

jradosh said:


> My memory isn't that good, but what other black men were edited to appear lazy?


Gervase was given that rap, as was Nick in Australia, and Osten of course. Sean was a hard worker, but got the "Angry Black Man" rep instead.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Wonder why the Black and white teams had 3 women and the other 2 team's had 3 men, dosen't seem too fair.


Because if you have the 3/2 balances the same in all 4 tribes, you have an inequal male/female population overall instead. You'd have 12/8. Considering we have multiple women who are sports professionals (a boxer, a volleyball player and a rollergirl, heh), I think they'll be fine.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> Oh, and is it me, or did they pick minorities with little or no accents at all. Those black women are not speaking ebonics at all, and I can't hear much of an accent from the Latino team either.


Every accent / way of speaking has a 'tv voice'

I.E : Brittney Spear's in her biography a couple years ago ... Her speaking 'live' unedited in the background was the worst southern drawl mouth i have ever heard ... but her one on one interviews were all carefully chosen words and pronunciation..

Just wait until you hear audio from people in the background, when they are not on camera... then you will hear differences from everyone


----------



## ParadiseDave (Jun 8, 2000)

Is the the first season where they shortened the tribe names? I can't get to the Survivor web site now because of a live streaming interview, but it seemed if the banners/flags etc. had a full tribe name like "Chickapea", Jeff called them the "Chiks". It's already confusing trying remember player's names and tribes in the first few episodes.

It also appears we have another Amber/Boston Rob couple this season.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Wonder why the Black and white teams had 3 women and the other 2 team's had 3 men, dosen't seem too fair.


To whom?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

ParadiseDave said:


> Is the the first season where they shortened the tribe names? I can't get to the Survivor web site now because of a live streaming interview, but it seemed if the banners/flags etc. had a full tribe name like "Chickapea", Jeff called them the "Chiks". It's already confusing trying remember player's names and tribes in the first few episodes.


Of course, nobody uses the tribe names when watching this particular incarnation of the show. Everybody will use the name of the ethnic group instead. The names are there so Jeff doesn't have to say something like "black tribe, you lose, you're going to tribal council."

The year they did women and men, the tribes had names. Nobody used them then either.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I agree as well...it seems all about slope/horizon, not school grades...


Yeah, it would be too obvious, but a good red herring, because of the Y-shaped tree clue in the last season.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

MitchO said:


> Gervase was given that rap


I seem to recall him and the rest of the cast saying that he worked just as hard if not harder than the others - they only showed him when he was lounging about...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

there were two black men in the tribe...only one was called lazy... 

I'm not disagreeing with all of you...I've complained many times that Survivor always portrays black men as lazy...but in this case, they're batting (so far) .500 

so it's an improvement


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

i actually thought the way they split the teams was really interesting.. you could really see how different ethnicities interact with each other, mannerisms, teamwork, etc.. and especially which cultures tried to portray male dominance when in the presence of everyone, but then when they went back to their own camps how that kind of fell apart..


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have a difficult time figuring out whether I am watching the white team or the Hispanic team so I look for the heavy metal guy. (I lived in Oxnard, CA for 20 years so I have lived around Hispanics) 

As for Vietnamese names, most I have encountered are monosylabic. Ngyuen is very commen and I have seen a lot of Tran's etc. The Thais have the really long names. Cao Bai seems like a reasonable name. Though it is suspicious, I kept thinking they were saying "cowboy" like a nickname.

The weird thing is putting all these people to gether, especially the Asians. To an Asian, there would be more difference between a Korean and a Fillapino than between an English person and a German.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

RoundBoy said:


> Every accent / way of speaking has a 'tv voice'
> 
> I.E : Brittney Spear's in her biography a couple years ago ... Her speaking 'live' unedited in the background was the worst southern drawl mouth i have ever heard ... but her one on one interviews were all carefully chosen words and pronunciation..
> 
> Just wait until you hear audio from people in the background, when they are not on camera... then you will hear differences from everyone


You have too much time on your hands if you are reading Brittney Spears' biography


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> As for Vietnamese names, most I have encountered are monosylabic.


I know a Vietnamese family - the father has a name that has about 30 letters in it, and it's greatly shortened to one syllable. I have no idea how many syllables are in the other 26 letters, based on the lack of vowels, probably not many


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> The weird thing is putting all these people to gether, especially the Asians. To an Asian, there would be more difference between a Korean and a Fillapino than between an English person and a German.


Technically, Filipinos are pacific Islanders, not asian. They are not even of mongolian descent. just saying.

i like survivor, no matter how they do it. Doesn't get old for me.

And funny how all the teams have hot, bikini-worthy chicks, except for the black team.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

There were Vietnamese twin brothers in my high school class, their names were Khanh and Khánh. They went by Khanh #1 and Khanh #2, even though to native Vietnamese speakers, there was no cause for confusion. Except for them being identical twins, of course.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

There's also that other Vietnamese star of reality TV with monosyllabic first and last names:


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

montag said:


> Where you expecting them all to be wearing sombrero's and talking like Speedy Gonzalez?


Si.

Or his cousin Slowpoke Rodriguez.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

My TIVO didn't record this because I had disconnected one of my SAT inputs yesterday doing a test. It doesn't look like they'll rerun it though. What's the best way to see episode 1? I don't want to watch next weeks before seeing the first one.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

MitchO said:


> Gervase was given that rap, as was Nick in Australia, and Osten of course. Sean was a hard worker, but got the "Angry Black Man" rep instead.


Just for the record, Gervase has said he is lazy, and being lazy was part of his strategy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> Just to pick a nit, Jeff Probst gave them flint after tribal council. Not that they would have known that was coming before they voted.


 The Hiki tribe lost the challenge and therefore did not get flint after TC like the others. They did know this at the time they were trying to convince Stephannie not to vote with the other girls.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Philly Bill said:


> My TIVO didn't record this because I had disconnected one of my SAT inputs yesterday doing a test. It doesn't look like they'll rerun it though. What's the best way to see episode 1? I don't want to watch next weeks before seeing the first one.


Try this thread.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> The Hiki tribe (blacks) lost the challenge and therefore did not get flint after TC like the others. They did know this at the time they were trying to convince Stephannie not to vote with the other girls.


The other three tribes got flint after the challenge. The Hikis got it at the end of tribal council, after they voted. Jeff tossed it to them right at the end of the show, and told them to "grab your torches and head back to camp."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aindik said:


> The other three tribes got flint after the challenge. The Hikis got it at the end of tribal council, after they voted. Jeff tossed it to them right at the end of the show, and told them to "grab your torches and head back to camp."


Ah, I must have missed that. Thanks.


----------



## PrincessEspana (Jul 25, 2003)

FYI

Anh-Tuan "Cao Boi" (pronounced Cowboy) Bui. Seems like it is nickname.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Regarding the clue on EI: Were those trees that were growing naturally in an "A" shape, or were they big logs that were erected there? I thought it was the latter, and thus thought it reasonable that he thought of making them into a A. However, he didn't think about the rest of the clue which told him something like being in a line, where the southern isle disappears from view. Perhaps he needs to line up the southern isle in his view between the two logs of the "A" and then back up (to the north) until the southern isle disappears below the horizon, meaning that the horizon line would make the crossbar of the "A" and telling him where to dig.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Did anyone else notice Jeff said something about the clue for exile island being related to "the location of the island", not the location of the hidden idle? Maybe I was just hearing things, but I thought twice he mentioned figuring out the location of an island.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

i watched the first season of survivor, then skipped 11 seasons cause it lost my interest, and then i started up again last night.. what is the exile island? i don't get the rules for what happens when they find this idol, do they become immune for the rest of the game or can they use it once whenever, or what's the story with that? also, is the idol usually buried, hidden in a tree trunk, how many seasons have they had it and where was it usually hidden? is it possible in order to vanish the south island from view to make the tree trunks and horizon form an "a" he may have to step in the water.. maybe it's burried somewhere in the water.. i'm just more curious what this exile island is..


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The hidden idol is good for individual immunity that can be used *through* the final four. It can be held or given away by the owner. The holder can wait until after the vote and then pull it out to save themself (or someone else?).

This will only be the 3rd such idol. Last season it was buried on Exile Island it it took (as I recall) three clues for someone to dig it up. The season before that it was on the forest floor in some rather undefined space. It was found and used although the rules were different then.

So, I'd be surprised if the first person with a clue finds it. What happened last year is it was found then people kept getting sent to the island without knowing if they had anything to dig for or not. It was a bit confusing.


----------



## What The Hell? (Jan 16, 2006)

I missed it last night. Any have any info on if they will replay it? Or any advise how I could go about watching it?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

robbhimself said:


> i watched the first season of survivor, then skipped 11 seasons ... what is the exile island? i don't get the rules for what happens when they find this idol, do they become immune for the rest of the game ...


They just started with Exile Island on the last season. It's the third time for a hidden immunity idol.

A hidden immunity idol can be buried, up in a tree, embedded on rocks, etc.
Each episode somebody goes to Exile Isle and gets a clue to its whereabouts -- even if somebody has already found it. It's all a big secret.

If someone finds it, when they return to the game and participate in challenges and wind up on the losing tribe, they all go to Tribal Council where one person has won an Immunity Challenge (IC) and tribemates vote for anybody except the IC winner. After the votes are read out, if the person who found the hidden immunity idol gets the most votes to leave the island, they can whip out their hidden immunity idol and remain in the game. The person with the second-most votes then gets booted out of the game.

Last season, the guy who found the hidden immunity idol then went on to win almost every Immunity Challenge and never needed to use the hidden immunity idol, as it was redundant -- although nobody else knew for sure if it had been found by anybody or not. He could have given it to someone else, but kept it for himself.

As Probst mentioned, you can use it all the way up until the "final four". That's about the time the guy got booted out -- at around the final four or three.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

What The Hell? said:


> I missed it last night. Any have any info on if they will replay it? Or any advise how I could go about watching it?


This year you can watch for free on CBS's Innertube...

http://www.cbs.com/innertube/


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> And funny how all the teams have hot, bikini-worthy chicks, except for the black team.


Agree...but Sundra has the prettiest face of all the females


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Something else to add about Exile Island: Each time a new person goes, they get a new clue as the the whereabouts of the idol, but they also get the previous clues given to the people who were there before them. This means that by about the 3rd or 4th time, someone should be able to find the idol and will then have a huge advantage.

Not sure how they'll select people to go to EI this season, but last season there were times when the winning tribe got to select someone from the losing tribe to go to EI on the night that tribe was supposed to go to TC, thus allowing someone who was likely going to be voted out a chance to stay in the game longer.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> Sundra has the prettiest face of all the females


I think I would agree with that.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Another question on the "hidden" immunity idol:

Can you re-use it? Or if you use it when you would have been voted off, then do you have to give it up? If you can re-use it, then why not just announce you have it as soon as you find it? You're safe until the final four, and everyone will consider you someone important to have as an ally, because you'll easily be the swing vote.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The hidden immunity idol is a one-use item. Use it, give it up, it gets re-buried on Exile Island for someone else to find.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

FourFourSeven said:


> Another question on the "hidden" immunity idol:
> 
> Can you re-use it? Or if you use it when you would have been voted off, then do you have to give it up? If you can re-use it, then why not just announce you have it as soon as you find it? You're safe until the final four, and everyone will consider you someone important to have as an ally, because you'll easily be the swing vote.


It's definitely a strategic decision. If you annouce it early, your tribe could simply vote for you the next time you go to TC, knowing that you won't go home, but that you'll have to use the idol and that will take it out of play. Last season, the person who had it never explicitly told others that he had it, but he made some strong hints and the rest of the tribe had strong suspicions, so they were never comfortable voting for him at all. The unknown factor was actually more beneficial than the actual knowledge that he had the idol.



macquariumguy said:


> The hidden immunity idol is a one-use item. Use it, give it up, it gets re-buried on Exile Island for someone else to find.


That's the assumption, but we don't know that for sure. It was never used last season and it was never explicitly said that it would have been reburied on EI if it had been.


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> The hidden immunity idol is a one-use item. Use it, give it up, it gets re-buried on Exile Island for someone else to find.


Terry (Survivor 12) never used his and Gary (2 shows ago, Survivor 11) used his but the idol (that season)wasn't re-hidden. So, technically, the idol has never been re-buried.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

For some reason, I doubt that it would be reburied if used once. I think it's a one-shot deal for everybody. Once it's been found and used, that's it.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

getreal said:


> As Probst mentioned, you can use it all the way up until the "final four". That's about the time the guy got booted out -- at around the final four or three.


 no he said though the final 4.

terry had it last year and never needed it since he won the ICs to stay alive and get to final 3. there he lost the biased challenge and either fianlist would not take him to the final two since he was the most dominant player in the game, well as dominant as can be without making final two/winning.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Regarding Cao Boi's name:

Cao Boi is from down the road from here in Christiansburg, VA. The Roanoke newspaper has been doing stories on him and here's some info that hopefully can dispel some of the confusion about his name. It also talks about the necklace and the dog tags he wears among other things.

Full story here: LINK (He seems to be a pretty cool dude if you ask me.)



> *What's in a name?*
> 
> Bui's nickname -- Cao Boi -- goes back to his early years in South Vietnam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

getreal said:


> With Exile Isle being so tiny, you would think the idol would be a cinch to find.


it's small but if it was only buried 1 foot down in the sand it would be tough/tiring to find just digging randomly.

on the treasue hunters they had a challenge with buried object in dirt about oh 2 ft down and the area was about 20 ft square. it took a couple teams like 6 hours to find the item and each team had 3 members. no matter the dirt vs sand and how far down just saying unless you just lucked out it could be really hard instead of a cinch.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought the "bad wind" comes out of the opposite end of the body. 

Overall I enjoyed these groups. 

I bet the hidden idol is buried when preparations first start for a new survivor show as otherwise the disturbance in the ground would be easier to help track down the idol. I hope it is buried along the shoreline.. though that would make it very difficult to excavate as the tide keeps burying and sucking the idol back down.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

TiVoJedi said:


> I thought the "bad wind" comes out of the opposite end of the body.


that is hilarious
wonder if the guy would have let him massage his a*s


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

TiVoJedi said:


> I thought the "bad wind" comes out of the opposite end of the body.


Hah! I thought of Lieu in _Rescue Me_: "that doesn't make it right!"


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

one more question, if you find the idol, do you take it with you or leave it hidden? it seems strange that if someone found it and took it, and then the next week someone else is sent to exile islnd there is nothing left to look for..


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

robbhimself said:


> one more question, if you find the idol, do you take it with you or leave it hidden? it seems strange that if someone found it and took it, and then the next week someone else is sent to exile islnd there is nothing left to look for..


Unless the person who found it chooses to reveal it, no one knows if it has been found. So if you're the second, third, etc. going to exile island, you never know if its still on the island or not.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

One thought I had - I don't know if this was intention or not, but it was very smart on the part of the girls to let the boys pick who should go to Exile Island. That way, if it ever comes back to bite someone in the butt, the girls' hands will be fairly clean.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

ced6 said:


> One thought I had - I don't know if this was intention or not, but it was very smart on the part of the girls to let the boys pick who should go to Exile Island. That way, if it ever comes back to bite someone in the butt, the girls' hands will be fairly clean.


I don't think it was intentional at all...it works out well for them, as you say, but I didn't see anything to indicate that they did that on purpose...


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

I'd have to say that this has the most interesting cast for me since the early seasons. I'm guessing that's because they did recruit rather than take from auditions, so they have fewer people who are just there to launch an acting career. I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

My coworker said that he heard on the radio that Seku stated that he took a break AFTER working for 5 straight hours under a hot sun. Did anyone else hear this in any of his interviews? 

Kinda shady if it is true. Everyone has to keep in mind that Survivor is a HEAVILY edited show. I am sure that other ppl in the other tribes rested also but that was not shown at all. 


Don't put it past the producers to pull some shady stuff on purpose. In the first half of the ep they showed CowBoy talking about how he was educated and was not a stereotype. As he was saying he was educated they show him eating the coconuts caveman style and as he mentioned he was NOT a stereotype they pull up the graphic stating he owns a nail salon.


There has been talk that a couple ppl from either the 'black' or 'hispanic' team might be of mixed race. black/white hispanic/white black/hispanic. 
I didn't think so while watching the ep but if it is true and there is a survivor who is 50% of another race it makes you wonder what led to the decision of them being on the tribe they are on.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

early show interview said he did 5 hours yes...
all big brother/survivor fans need to press Tivo 7 and set up a manual "early show" recording for every friday  The 3 minutes of stuff on there are actually good at times.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

newsposter said:


> early show interview said he did 5 hours yes...
> all big brother/survivor fans need to press Tivo 7 and set up a manual "early show" recording for every friday  The 3 minutes of stuff on there are actually good at times.


Nah, it is so much easier just to have people come in here and tell us what they said instead of having to FF through 1:30 of show just for the 3 minutes we want.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Lee L said:


> Nah, it is so much easier just to have people come in here and tell us what they said instead of having to FF through 1:30 of show just for the 3 minutes we want.


you trust other people here to be accurate?  Plus they you dont get to see if they got skinny/fat etc after taping was done.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

robbhimself said:


> i watched the first season of survivor, then skipped 11 seasons cause it lost my interest, and then i started up again last night...


wow...you sure are a hard to please "fan"


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

newsposter said:


> early show interview said he did 5 hours yes...
> all big brother/survivor fans need to press Tivo 7 and set up a manual "early show" recording for every friday  The 3 minutes of stuff on there are actually good at times.


OMG!!! How did I not know about this "Tivo 7" shortcut before?! :up: :up: This is awesome! I just set the Early Show up on it. Thanks for the hint! Any other little shortcuts I should know about?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

katbug said:


> OMG!!! How did I not know about this "Tivo 7" shortcut before?! :up: :up: This is awesome! I just set the Early Show up on it. Thanks for the hint! Any other little shortcuts I should know about?


Well, a keyword wishlist for "Survivor Cook Islands" will pick up the Friday Early Shows.

But, generally, try Tivo and the numbers. TiVo+2 brings up the To Do (get it, "2" do? har de har har) List.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

I think I'm going to have fun trying out new things with my remote! Hmmm...that didn't quite come out the way it was meant, but you know what I meant...right? ;0)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

katbug said:


> I think I'm going to have fun trying out new things with my remote! Hmmm...that didn't quite come out the way it was meant, but you know what I meant...right? ;0)


sure i can help you with that remote.....oh...oops...here you go

tivo 1 season pass

tivo 2 to do

tivo 3 wishlist

tivo 4 search

tivo 5 browse channel (no idea why)

tivo 6 browse time

tivo 7 manual
tivo 8 suggestions

tivo 0 on T60 brings up my favorite tivo animation!!!

also note that while in now playing pressing 1 o 3 sorts by date or alpha


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

1st time survivor viewer here. I caught an ep of Palau as a suggestion and now I am hooked. 
So I am recording Palau and the new season. I feel dirty for some reason.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> 1st time survivor viewer here. I caught an ep of Palau as a suggestion and now I am hooked.
> So I am recording Palau and the new season. I feel dirty for some reason.


  

I cannot believe you've never watched Survivor before!!


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Ooh, very nice list, newsposter. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

David Platt said:


> I cannot believe you've never watched Survivor before!!


I had never watched Survivor before either. The only reason I am watching this season is "race wars."


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Wow, the hype actually worked to pull in some viewers.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

David Platt said:


> I cannot believe you've never watched Survivor before!!


I was one of the "watched the first season, never watched the others" until 2 seasons ago when I picked it up again.

Since then I've watched all the old seasons in reruns on OLN and am currently watching Palau which will complete my Survivor catch-up. Unfortunately I do know who's going to win Palau but it's still fun to watch.

It would be fun to have a mondo all-inclusive Survivor thread someday to compare all the various seasons. It's pretty wild the extremes the producers have put the contestants through. Some seasons they let them starve and have almost nothing (Africa) and some seasons they have coffee pots and tree stumps with electrical outlets (Vanauatu?). Some seasons all supermodels, some ... not so much.  I have enjoyed it.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

could you believe they let that guy have a blackberry that one year?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dssturbo1 said:


> could you believe they let that guy have a blackberry that one year?


Yeah, that was just plain nuts.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Dssturbo1 said:


> could you believe they let that guy have a blackberry that one year?


well, the precedent was set the first year when someone was allowed a cell phone!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

katbug said:


> Ooh, very nice list, newsposter. Thanks for the help!!


Quite welcome and actually you opened up my eyes to people that don't likely use the shortcuts (knowingly or not). See, I very very frequently use Tivo 1, 2 and 4. Some people say they love the peanut remote...I hate it and never understood how in the world you can do a Tivo (shortcut) as quicky as I can with my sony remote.

now i have my answer...people dont use the shortcuts ! note the long distance between the tivo button and the keypad on the peanut. I literally would have hand spasms trying to do that on a peanut as much as my wife and i go into the menus.

------------
i didnt think the blackberry had reception that far out?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

LordFett said:


> I had never watched Survivor before either. The only reason I am watching this season is "race wars."


I'm another first time Survivor watcher, but not solely because of the "race wars". I was simply tired of not knowing what the rest of the family was talking about at Sunday dinner!


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> wow...you sure are a hard to please "fan"


yeah, something really needs to get my attention for me to be interested.. the past 11 seasons just seemed really petty and boring.. and i have to jump on the race division drew my attention bandwagon.. it just seems like a cool idea.. plus madtv did a great cook island survivor parody saturday..


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

I can't wait for the tribes to merge down to 3 or 2. The lack of coverage around the camps really irks me a bit. That's the whole part of the show. I barely know 3 people after a full episode. 

Way to not pull me in and not get me hooked. Come on. I would have watched a 2 hour first episode.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

I've always said that the first episode should be 2 hours long. In fact I think that there should be 2, 1-hour long episodes each week. I too would like to see more of life around camp, etc. If they are filming 24/7 they surely have enough footage to use.

If I was the producer, the first episode of the week would show life around camp, shelter building, etc and end it with the reward challenge. Then the second episode of the week would feature more camp life, player interactions, etc. and end with the immunity challenge and tribal council. Of course with the way they have been combining the reward challenge and immunity challenges into a single challenge the past few seasons, I'm not sure what I would do then.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

What The Hell? said:


> I missed it last night. Any have any info on if they will replay it? Or any advise how I could go about watching it?


PM me with your full name & mailing address. I will be back to New Jersey from New England tomorrow. I'll burn you a DVD when I get back. No charge.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

remind me why survivor (which i assume brings in more money than BB), isn't 3 nights a week like BB? 

they have the footage and it just takes some editing. They are already trained for fast editing for BB so no biggie right?

or is it because BB is in the summer and Survivor doesn't make as much money as the other shows on during fall?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> remind me why survivor (which i assume brings in more money than BB), isn't 3 nights a week like BB?
> 
> they have the footage and it just takes some editing. They are already trained for fast editing for BB so no biggie right?
> 
> or is it because BB is in the summer and Survivor doesn't make as much money as the other shows on during fall?


Definitely the latter. Remember what happened to ABC when they tried to put Millionaire on multiple nights during the regular TV season? Took the entire network a couple of years to recover from that.

In the summer, expectations are lower, and since production costs on BB are low, it's not a problem to just run it multiple nights. However, in the regular season, viewers expect new stuff every night of the week, and if CBS tried to put multiple versions of Survivor on, it may turn people off on other CBS shows.

However, once the college football season ends (CBS does SEC games on Saturday nights), it might be interesting to see them put a Saturday night edition on. Not something where you'd have to watch to know what's going on, but maybe an edited version of all the tribal interactions that we didn't get to see from the days that aired on the Thursday episode. You'd get several million people watching, but those who couldn't wouldn't really be missing out on anything.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm just now catching up on my TV for the past week and a half.

Jonathan looked and sounded so familiar that I could have sworn that I had seen him on TV before. I was pleased to find out that I was right!


> A native of New York, Jonathan Penner is an actor, having had series regular roles on "Grapevine," "The Naked Truth" and "Rude Awakening." He also made guest-starring appearances in various series including CSI and "The Nanny," both on CBS, as well as "Seinfeld" and "Arrested Development." Additionally, he is a producer/writer/director.


I had watched "Rude Awakening" and recognized him from there.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Interesting. I still don't recognize him and I watched several of those shows. Hmmmm...I'll pay more attention during next episode.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

dtle said:


> - I can't think of any for the Latinos


They have a great work ethic and don't like slackers?


----------

